# Windows 7 XP Mode



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 6, 2010)

How does one use xp mode and transfer image files to a CD-R but when you try the system dont recognize it


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 6, 2010)

Never mind i figured out what to do i scan the pictures from my dell printer whicch is not compatible with windows 7 but is with xp mode so i have to use that to scan the images to folders in xp then i go and make the folder a zip folder and then upload it to google docs and then go in under windows 7 and download the zip file then extract it and go from there so its a long out process but it worked 


now i know how to do this so it wont take so long from here on out


----------



## Buckettruckbabe (Jul 7, 2010)

Are there print drivers available for your Dell printer to be compatible with Windows 7?

I'd definitely Google it and see...that would be nice.


----------



## Data Recovery (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi,

You may get the complete help from the Microsoft support. Here is its URL given below that you may try.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/279157


Thanks!
Photo Recovery


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 29, 2010)

Buckettruckbabe said:


> Are there print drivers available for your Dell printer to be compatible with Windows 7?
> 
> I'd definitely Google it and see...that would be nice.



Even dell said the printer i have is not compatible with 7 it works ok in the xp mode


----------

